# Burning Dual Layer DVDs



## Viro (Jan 9, 2008)

I have a 1st generation Macbook, and I wanted to know if I can burn dual layer DVDs? Here's the output from System Profiler



> MATSHITA DVD-R   UJ-857:
> 
> Firmware Revision:    HBEA
> Interconnect:    ATAPI
> ...



It says nothing about dual layer support. Can anyone help?


----------



## Tommo (Jan 9, 2008)

From looking at this thread I would have to say unlikely.

http://forums.macosxhints.com/archive/index.php/t-62146.html


----------



## DeltaMac (Jan 9, 2008)

Yes, you can replace the internal drive with a dual-layer burner.
Or, you can use an external burner.


----------



## Viro (Jan 9, 2008)

Gah, I know I should have bought a Mac Pro


----------



## Paladin1006 (Jan 22, 2008)

Here's what my Mini shows:

MATSHITA DVD-R   UJ-846:

  Firmware Revision:	FM3J
  Interconnect:	ATAPI
  Burn Support:	Yes (Apple Shipping Drive)
  Cache:	2048 KB
  Reads DVD:	Yes
  CD-Write:	-R, -RW
  DVD-Write:	-R, -RW, +R, +R DL, +RW
  Write Strategies:	CD-TAO, CD-SAO, DVD-DAO
  Media:	Insert media and refresh to show available burn speeds

Since your drive model is actually later than mine, perhaps all you need is a firmware update. Have you looked into that?


----------



## nellolo (Mar 26, 2009)

Hi Paladin, do you know what's last release of UJ846's firmware?


----------



## shawnhenry (Mar 28, 2009)

Double Layer Media (DVD+R DL) or Dual Layer Media (DVD-R DL), means that much like commercially pressed DVD-ROMs, these recordable discs have two layers of dye, almost doubling the size of older DVD5 format to 8.5gb. This is a recordable DVD9 format. Only dvd burners with Double Layer DL DVD R Media compatibility are able to burn the Double Layer Media. If your dvd burner does not have the capabilities, it is possible to be upgraded to burn Double Layer media, check your burner manufacturer for details. Other ways to say it is DVD+R DL media, Double Layer DL Media, Dual Layer Media, and DL DVD R Media.
--------------------------------------------------


----------

